# New member, Hi all!



## labchal

Hi all,
I bought my TT mk1 roaster a couple of months ago. Now it's time to learn more about the car. 
Greetings from Greece!

PS. I don't know if I should post this here, but I need to find a replacement for the antenna base aerial grommet. 
It's very hard to find one, in Greece.

Thank you all


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hope she's a goodun.
I will move your post into the MK1 section, you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------

